
The Rise of Fraudulent ‘AI’ Generated Consumer Reviews - hamiltron
https://www.littlebizzy.com/blog/fake-ai-reviews
======
Nextgrid
I am not sure how AI is to blame here - if AI wasn't around to generate a
profile picture they could've designed it in 3D or even drawn it manually.

People being assholes, and platforms like Yelp which allow anyone to ruin
businesses' reputations without any proof (and operate a protection racket
where they will promote bad reviews unless you pay them -
[https://thetechnoskeptic.com/yelp-extortion-starring-
role/](https://thetechnoskeptic.com/yelp-extortion-starring-role/)) are the
real problem.

